# Happy 7th Gotcha Day Anniversary, Bratz!!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't believe it's been 7 years!!

My favorite (deceptively innocent) picture of them:

*







*

It's not as hot this weekend as when I brought them home, but it's still quite warm.

Here's the [*warning*] LONG thread of when I brought them home. They're almost as wild and crazy as when they arrived, and I hope they stay that way for a long time. :grin: 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/108999-cali-charlee-home.html


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, 7 years. It's good thing BOok like's older women and MowMow likes younger...

Happy Gotcha day, girls!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Well....HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!! Innocent? Looks more they were caught discussing some nefarious deed to come!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, they were fighting, and Charlee was about to _Mike Tyson_ Cali's ear

and I said if you don't stop, no more treats. 

That was the picture I took when they turned around


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This was made by someone for them using their Petfinder pictures.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day, girls.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's Beautiful Marie! Melting at those little kitten faces!!
Great Kitty prayer!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Happy Gotcha Day to you and the girls. Love the "innocent" photo


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy gotcha day! That picture of them is adorable and you can definitely see mischief in those little faces!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy gotcha day!! Cute girls!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy gotcha day, Cali and Charlee


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

happy gotcha day!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was looking into adopting these three first - yes, all three, I didn't have the heart to break them up - but by the time their adoption agency got back to me, I had already fallen in love with the twins.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Gotcha day!

I remember when you 1st got the twins! I remember thinking Such joy she takes in these 2, she'll make a wonderful human to Cali and Charlee! 


You've really had some adventures with Cali and Charlee, haven't you?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't believe it's been 7 years! Time flies when you're chasing two little goofs around the house. Happy gotcha day to Cali, Charlee, and Marie!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow...7 years. Holly turned 8 a few weeks ago (bad momma, didn't make her a thread) and I had forgotten that your girls aren't too far behind. Hard to believe we've been on this forum that long!

Happy Gotcha Day Bratz...you hit the jackpot!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty kitties!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Cute kitties!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Happy belated gotcha day!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Remember the time the twins locked you in the bathroom? Remember the itty bitty ceiling bug? Remember when you had to rescue Cali, who'd gotten her head stuck in a Kleenex box?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, you have a good memory. I *had* blocked the bathroom incident from my mind. Bratz.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

In the pic you posted, the twins look like they're full of sugar, spice, and everything nice (and maybe a LITTLE nitro)!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I love this!! What a special keepsake. Happy gotcha day to the girls!



marie73 said:


> This was made by someone for them using their Petfinder pictures.


----------

